# Sausage Soup!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So many canned soups be high in sodium, got noodles in em an what not. Well doc says no salt an skip the noodles. That don't leave very many kinds a soup! I have soup everday at work fer lunch so eatin the same ones be gettin old in a hurry! Decided I'll can my own an that way I got lots a variety an know exactly what I got in there. Now I've canned soup before, just not in large batch's.

Here be the first run, sausage vegetable with bean










It's got:
pork an bacon sausage links
mixed vegetables: green beans, carrots, corn, peas an okra
15 bean soup mix
a dash a greek seasonin

I browned the sausage links so they weren't so greasy. Then thawed the mixed vegies an cooked the 15 bean soup mix fer a hour.

Put it all in pint jars an processed fer 60 minutes at 10 pounds a pressure.

Should be some real tastey soup!

Plan on makin chicken, beef, turkey, pork an maybe shrimp. Nice thin bein ya can't buy soup like this an I'll have a good supply a soup on hand ta boot!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Yum. Looks good! I love soup on a cold day. You know, you can use rice in place of noodles.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, but I can't have much rice neather cause it all got lots a carbs in em. Dieabities sucks!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm trying this! looks yummy!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

that's a nice variety. My husband and daughter take soup all the time for lunch. We've made asparagus, borscht, tomato and tomato bisque (adding the sourcream or cream at warm up as you're not suppose to can it). Then there's chicken, turkey, vegetable beef, cabbage, bean, minestrone, kale. Again adding cooked rice or noodles at warm up time as they are not to be canned either.
I usually make a huge pot cooked just a little, jar it up and process pints for 60 - 75 min at 10 #s pressure; then cook the rest for supper.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is my sausage and lentil soup. When I made it for friends with diabetes, I used low salt chicken broth. http://www.food.com/recipe/sausage-and-lentil-soup-188908


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rev. Coot you can cook for me any time. There aint nothin better than good down home southern cookin. camo2460


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Coot, that looks 10 kinds of yummy!


----------

